
Airbnb Hosting Horror Stories - mbarsh
I had a guest ruin a rug with coffee this week. When I asked him to partially pay for the rug he responded with &quot;You are sending me this now. It&#x27;s Friday we left on Tuesday. Really.&quot; Airbnb is impossible to get in touch with. As a host, I feel we are stuck with these issues to deal with on our own. For a 25 billion dollar company, they pay pennies to help their &quot;independent contractors&quot; who ultimately are providing the homes for their guests. Any other horror stories from Airbnb? Hosting or Staying.
======
dontJudge
If you count a coffee spill as a "horror story" then you're doing pretty well
so far on guests.

I'm just a guest, not a host. No horror stories on my side. All the hosts have
been awesome.

------
paulcole
If you're an independent contractor, pay for your own supplies and build their
replacement costs into your rate.

When I do contract work and my computer breaks, I don't expect a new one from
whoever I'm working for at the time.

------
rhkk
I just started and have had all good experiences, would be very interested in
real horror stories too.

------
bbcbasic
Lesson learned: don't have a rug.

~~~
rayj
Lesson learned: don't use Airbnb.

